# [HOW-TO] SkyGo auf 2ten Monitor in gefakten Vollbild schauen



## Sn0w1 (26. April 2014)

Falls falscher Bereich bitte verschieben! 


Moin zusammen.

Der ein oder andere kentn das Problem: Man hat 2 Monitore und möchte auf einem SkyGo gucken, auf dem anderen aber weiter arbeiten. Wenn man nun also auf Vollbild in Sky geht und dann auf den anderen Monitor klickt wird Sky wieder klein. Das Problem liegt hier bei Microsoft Silverlight welches für Amazon Instant Video Beispielweise die Möglichkeit bietet bei "lost focus" weiter in Vollbild zu bleiben, Sky bietet dies nicht an. Die bisherigen Lösungen beschränken sich auf reinzoomen (Bild wird verpixelt) oder auf einer VM gucken (sehr aufwendig). Dieser Lösungsansatz hat nur den Nachteil das Ihr ihn bei jedem Video neu wiederholen müsst, vielleicht erstell ich aber noch einen Script oder ähnliches der den Prozess automatisch durchführt. Insgesamt denke ich aber das sich diese zwei Minuten Aufwand lohnen. 

Die Lösung des Problems ist simpel (getest mit Firefox und IE, Chrome sollte aber auch gehen)

1. In eurem SkyGo Fenster macht ihr einen rechtsklick direkt rechts neben den Player und geht auf Element untersuchen.
2. Ihr solltet direkt auf dem Reiter <div class="playerArea"></div> gesetzt werden. Den öffnet Ihr mit dem Pfeil links daneben.
3. Weiter gehts dann im letzten Reiter der <div class="playerContainer" id="playerContainerId" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> heißen sollte. Dort wieder auf den kleinen Pfeil klicken.
4. Ihr findet die Zeile "object" Dort steht einmal width und height drin. Normal ist hier width="608" und height="377". Das entspricht also einer Auflösung von 608x377. 
5. Durch Doppelklickem auf die jeweiligen Zahlen könnt ihr sie ändern. Also Beispiel für Full HD: 1920 schreiben bei width und 1080 bei height. Wenn ihr eine andere Auflösung habt natürlich eure Daten.
6. Das fesnter für Element untersuchen schließen.
7. Um das ganze zu perfektionieren könnt ihr dann noch F11 drücken um die Adressleiste auszublenden und anschließend mit den Scrollbars rechts und unten das Bild zentrieren et voila, einmal skygo im gefakten Vollbild auf dem zweiten Monitor. 

Wenn ihr Sky in HD habt wird das Video sich automatisch in HD  einstellen, es wird also NICHTS verpixelt, so wie es wäre wenn ihr  reinzoomt.

So long
Sn0w1

Bei Fragen bitte hier im Thread melden.


Quelle: http://dailypeti.blogspot.de/2014/03/skygo-im-vollbild-bei-zwei-monitoren.html


----------



## dertolleolli (19. September 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob erlaubt - aber im Boerse-Forum gibt es eine noch simplere Lösung per Addon:

how-skygo-sky-go-auf-2tem-monitor-tv-im-vollbild-halten.html#post7074659


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. September 2014)

dertolleolli schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob erlaubt - aber im Boerse-Forum gibt es eine noch simplere Lösung per Addon:
> 
> how-skygo-sky-go-auf-2tem-monitor-tv-im-vollbild-halten.html#post7074659



Jap ich weiß, ist die neue Version meines Tutorials. Problem bei mir ist das Silverlight nicht richtig läuft. Zudem brauch man Chrome und ich zB mag Chrome nicht, ist aber jedem das seine.
Wer Chrome nutzt und bei dem Silverlight läuft ist mit dem addon einfacher dran. ^^


----------

